# Anyone re-homed via the Dogs Trust?



## monochroma (7 February 2010)

I've been somewhat overwhelmed by the oppertunities for rehoming (what with Dogs Trust, Blue Cross, RGT, RSPCA - though I despise them - and local/breed specific shelters) in my area but I'm leaning towards Dogs Trust Kenilworth. I've long decided not to get a puppy simply because we have a rather 14yr old terrier and it probably wouldn't be fair on her to get a bouncy little baby - even if she's a darling with them. But I've never re-homed from a shelter before, I've only rescued without the middleman, and I'm rather hesitant - even the read-through of the procedure makes me nervous rather than put me at ease even though I know that it's probably painless!

Especially the home check -gulp-

So has anyone gone through the Dogs Trust?


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 February 2010)

I think Spudlet got Henry form the Dogs Trust - she is away with work I think until later this week - drop her a PM for when she is back.


----------



## CAYLA (7 February 2010)

AS SU suggests have a work to  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I forget henry mummies name she has changed  it so many times 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Ah it's spudlet.....I think 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Just to add they prob have the same rehoming policies as us....home visits are jsut to chat and get an idea of a good match for you and check u have a secure garden, then they prob have rehoming contracts like us to offer back up for the dog, so if it does not work out you are required to return the dog direct to them


----------



## Cop-Pop (7 February 2010)

OH's brother rehomed from Dog's Trust in June last year - they didn't home check and let them walk out with a hyper dobie x that clearly had behavioural issues.  He was returned when he went for the trainer they recommended...  They then went home with another dobie x but luckily this one is a fab little guy who is amazing with their baby.


----------



## monochroma (7 February 2010)

Cayla, I have to ask because I'm a nervous nelly, this chat about matching the dog to the lifestyle - does it matter if I'm not very, well, chatty when answering questions? See I find it hard to talk to people (excruciatingly shy), especially with people who seem to be of authority (yes, they have authority because they can deny me a dog). 

Though I have a smelly little rat (a lucas terrier x) who likes to sqeeze into gaps so my garden is very dog proof 
	
	
		
		
	


	





No home check, Zalacca? That's unusual 0___o' especially with an unstable dog


----------



## Cop-Pop (7 February 2010)

No home check 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  They filled in a form saying they had a garden - declined to mention it's not secure (no gates or fences apart from between them and nextdoor) and as they live on the A46...  They also said they had no children and as K was noticably pregnant at the time (looked like she swallowed a water melon 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) they were considered for dogs only suitable for over 12s.  

To be fair tho I know of a few people that have had cracking dogs from them, I think they're just overloaded and as a consequence are a little too desperate to rehome.


----------



## CAYLA (8 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Cayla, I have to ask because I'm a nervous nelly, this chat about matching the dog to the lifestyle - does it matter if I'm not very, well, chatty when answering questions? See I find it hard to talk to people (excruciatingly shy), especially with people who seem to be of authority (yes, they have authority because they can deny me a dog). 

Though I have a smelly little rat (a lucas terrier x) who likes to sqeeze into gaps so my garden is very dog proof 
	
	
		
		
	


	





No home check, Zalacca? That's unusual 0___o' especially with an unstable dog 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I for one anactually very shy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ask Glazey she knows I am sociaphobe.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Just today I did a home visit and the lady asked how long I had worked for the rescue and said I was a lovley young lady and was a credit to the rescue 
	
	
		
		
	


	
















 lol
see.....I would love to rehome a dog to some one like you, for one you have a dog already and I love meeting dogs of prospective adopters and two you have a dog proof garden and clearly you have remedied your dogs escape issues and never gave up, that tells me a great deal already 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I just basically chatter on and ask you what it is you are looking for....we rather match dogs thatn have people coming and asking to look at them all(this is a pet hate) of mine it like some people like to traipz the rescue on the weeknds gorping at poor dogs  that are already stressed to death and u can guarantee 9 out of 10 of those dogs where unsuitable 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 anyway, we try as best we can to never have a situation where a dog has to be returned like suggested above, it's stressful for the dog and can put an owner off ever contemplaiting owning a dog again, so we try to do the best we can by you and your little dog 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I had also heard the Dogs trust don't carry out home visits but ask you to fill in a form, not sure if that is the norm.
Ps I dont lord anyhting over and certainly dont say "your not worthy" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I gave Gazehound a dog afterall 
	
	
		
		
	


	













Ps we only check gardens cos some people ask for a dog that is capable of clearing a 10ft fence and they have a 4ft one 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 we would simply say you could raise the fence 6 ft 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 or we could matc you with a non jumper


----------



## nicnag (8 February 2010)

I tried to rehome a collie from them, they loved the fact someone wanted a collie but when I mentioned I worked on farms they backed off altogether definately didn't like that that my dogs are in kennels either, I think they were worried I'd try to work them. In fact at the time I worked with cattle, dogs are with me all day, they are hardly ever shut up, walked 3 times during the working day, run around all night  until they go into their heated kennel- I thought it was as perfect as I could offer for a Collie. They were welcome to visit but after jumping through umpteen hoops with them I got a dog from my local rescue centre - no home check, poor boy was 7 months old and I was his 5th home as they had already sent him out twice, once to a family who were out for 12 hours a day, the worst of it is they returned him as he had stripped the wood out of the porch they left him in - and wait for it....... swapped him for a lurcher!


----------



## WoopsiiD (8 February 2010)

We went to Kenilworth a while ago to look for a dog for my dad. Nothing against them-I can totally see where they are coming from-But they did make it quite hard for us to 'pass'. Their loss was our gain as we now have a super dooper cracking little spangle from a HHO member. 
Our previous spangle came from Birmingham Dogs Home.


----------



## Ranyhyn (8 February 2010)

I have rehomed from the dogstrust, I found them really easy to get on with, understanding and easy going.


----------



## monochroma (8 February 2010)

Hmm. It's fascinating to hear all this stuff; I posted a similar thread on a dog board (which I won't name) and all I got was praise for them and no info. It's nice to hear balanced views 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I suppose that even the biggest organisation can let a few slip through the net at times, especially if the pressure is on :/

That's down-scaled a lot of my worries, thanks Cayla - I need to remember not to get so tightly wound 
	
	
		
		
	


	





That's actually rather concerning, nicnag, considering I work on farms most of the time as well and, naturally, my dogs come to work with me. Hmm. I never gave much thought to that aspect and I can imagine that might be a bit of a snag. I'm, not really after a collie though  
	
	
		
		
	


	





And now I have extra bother because my mum was on at me to get a brace of greyhounds! I mean honestly, she couldn't tell me before I began. Now I have to find out if the RGT is willing to rehome a hound to someone with a terrier -facedesk-


----------



## FestiveSpirit (8 February 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
And now I have extra bother because my mum was on at me to get a brace of greyhounds! I mean honestly, she couldn't tell me before I began. Now I have to find out if the RGT is willing to rehome a hound to someone with a terrier -facedesk- 

[/ QUOTE ]

Try www.GRWE.com, they are brilliant, supportive and will undoubtedly rehome to a knowlegable home which has a terrier  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Glad you are going for two greyhounds of course, the only thing better than two greyhounds is three  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I might add that it is a good job that Cayla never home checked me for the latest one, she is currently stretched out in front of the fire doing her very best to cremate herself


----------



## monochroma (8 February 2010)

Oooh, I've never heard of them before. Thanks for the link Gazey, I'll have to check them out 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I was going for a sighthound anyway because...well, just because


----------



## Solstar (9 February 2010)

I got Willow from Dogs Trust Leeds back in August- I wasn't overly enthusied by them but wasn't put off either, when they came to home check my house I was at work so my mum and dad had come round to wait- they were 2 hours late- Im only 10 mins up the A1 and even then the chap didn't look in my garden. 

They were really good when we went to pick Will up- the girl that had een looking after her was lovely, and I think she'd really helped Will.


----------



## tweedette (10 February 2010)

Dogs trust are sometimes in the entrance at our local supermarket, begging with their sob stories, I asked if they got a wage to do this or were they volunteers, they said they got a wage - legitimate beggars!!! wouldnt give them a penny or take a dog from them. We keeps dogs and specialise in a breed anyone who has a problem, domestic or whatever with one of our pups or dogs only has to ring and we as responsible people take them back to rehome or keep them, our dogs our problem. no money no begging, just serious concernt to the welfare of our animals, I think the same of the sspca , grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr but my opinion.


----------



## Ranyhyn (10 February 2010)

^^


----------

